# New horse.



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so thursday evening we get called up by a friend, who has a friend of a friend :lol: that has a Registered TB apparently. he's a 16 year old Gelding. they said they wanted him gone by the weekend because they are getting a 25,000$ horse and they don't want it pastured with another horse(odd..) but they are giving the TB away for free as it was given to them for free. we offered to take him, not sure if we are gonne keep him though we'll have to see. they texted us a picture of a little 4 year old riding him. so if he's more laid back we may keep him for intermediate riders, he looked to be a deep Bay color and he's 17hands. the owner is suposed to be bringing him over today on his way to go pick up the new one. so i should have pictures later!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, post pictures!!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw, definately post pictures!


----------



## ac0015 (Dec 29, 2010)

that sounds awesome!  i agree post pics.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well HOLY HUGE HORSE! he was soo BIG lol but such a kind fella. his feet are terrible the fronts are all over grown and pancaked out. and one of the back ones is broke off so short it was actually bleeding but he's sound on it. he was little grumpy about touching the back of his flanks but we fixed that quickly. just kept rubbing back there till he calmed down. i got up to get on him bareback and he kept pinning his ears back and stomping. so i just laid across him at first and eventually he let me get on and ride around bareback, and he's such a gentleman! i'm uploading the pictures to youtube so they'll be up in a minute. he's a bit on the skinny side but we'll fix that up quick.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok. here he is.
























































































































Uploading videos to youtube now. i'll post those shortly


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He's massive!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here is one of the videos


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's huge!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here is the video of him meeting sparta and the video of me walking him around bareback. i now officially know what everyone means by sharkfin withers...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww that video of Sparta meeting him was cute, never actually seen a horse do the foal mouth thing before.
Charlie is huge though how did you manage to get on him???


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i can easily pop up onto a 15 hand horse. but he was also a little weary of people around his flank. so i had mom give me a hand up and we did the "cheerleader" manuever. where i put my foot in her hand and she raises me up. i hope to really test him out undersaddle today just to see how well his saddle manners are. but only for a short ride. 

yea sparta is the CUTEST thing ever. he always does that mouth thing to any horse lol he even did it to his mom after we weaned hm off lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we've decided that we're definitely gonna keep charlie! i took him out for a small trail ride just to see how he is undersaddle. and he was a DREAM! his gaits are soooo smooth! he transitions well and his cues are very refined, you just barely have to ask him. his one problem is he doesn't pay alot of attention to you so he looks at everything else and then randomly starts walking in that direction like he is in lala land and you have to encourage him to go in the direction you want. he will also lead or follow which is fantastic. he was scared of alot of stuff on the farm but instead of spooking he just looked at it and kept a close eye on it as we passed with no problems as all. plus he is a cuddlebug! i think i'm in love lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Its funny how babies do that with their mouths lol 
how tall is he


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

they said he was 16.2 but he is clearly taller then that. i don't have a proper measuring tape, i had a measuring tape that i marked every 4 inches as a hand. but it only went to 60 inches lol and he's taller then that!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw, he's really adorable and tall!  I bet in the summer when he sheds out and fattens up he'll be gorgeous!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i know! i'm so excited to see how pretty he'll be! he seems to have a little bit of webbing on his face, so it's a possibility he has the sooty gene and i'm dying to see what that does to his coat. i think he's only quirk is he is food agressive. if a horse is standing about 20 foot back behind him and moves he kicks out, and he always pins his ears back when you pet him while he eats. so thats what we are doing most. just messing and petting and brushing him while he eats to show him that it's ok. and that we are NOT going to take his food. the people that had him before us are wonderful (rich might i add) people and they spent 3 weeks putting weighto n him. but since they were boarding him they had to move him to make room for the new horse thought bought (for 25k!) so i'm sure he was in alot worse condition before they got him so no doubt he is food aggressive.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok so after today i think he may have been abused. after al lthe other horses had their buckets of feed, i was carrying his up to him and his had his head really low and ears back, practically running backwards whimpering at me like i was going to hurt him, the poor dear. i sat hit bucket down and took a step back, when he stepped up to his bucket i gave him pettings and walked away, poor guy = /


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

He is really gorgeous. And huge! Wish I could get an awesome horse like that for free. Poor thing, well at least he has a better home with you guys now where he will be loved and taken care of well.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here are some size reference pictures. just so you can get a feel for how tall he really is. the paint in the pictures is 15 hands tall.​


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He is hugeeee !


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's so gorgeous, and HUGE!!

Btw, next time call the dogs off while the horses are meeting. Creates undue stress and more of a chance someone will get hurt ;-)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh equiniphile. i wish i could! but he's not my dog = / so i honestly have 0 control over him, i've tried tying him up but the people that own him really don't like it. but they also are the kind of people who wont care if he gets hurt either. unfortuantly = (


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That sucks


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

He will be a good looking horse when he gets some serious weight. He is very underweight; don't let his winter coat fool you. He may loose those sharp whithers with weight and muscling.

From pics it's hard to say, but I'm guessing he's over 17h. I have one that's 17.3 and when she stands beside my 15.3 it looks a lot like the pic you posted. Measure how tall you are with the cowboy boots and fur hat, add a couple of inches and that's probably pretty close to his height. I'm assuming that's you in the first pic, but whoever it is anyway.

Sounds like he has a good home. Congratulations.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe nah thats my mom, she rode him a bit yesterday and i guess she didn't really click with her as he didn't do as well with her, i don't know whap happened there. i'll definitely try to measure her! i know 60 inches is 16 hands and then just go from there so i can probably measure him with a tape measure as long as he isn't scared of it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry for the double post! but as an add on! i know about the weight issue. but i would have liked to see him before the people that had him before us, they said in the 3 weeks they had him he has put on 250 pounds and could probably easily put on another 250-300, poor guy has had it rough


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow he is huge! When I took lessons the lady I took them from had pure bred Thoroughbreds that had some super nice breeding in them and they are all monsters. Charlie (ironically same name) was 17.3 but he was a chestnut. He is my favorite I don't remember the others but I did get to ride one of them that was 17 hands I loved it. I really love big horses actually. Some of them (not saying all) but most of the bigger horses that I have known or rode have very good attitudes and seem to have more of a level head than shorter horses. They act more like ponies and have temperaments and through fits. You are so lucky to be able to give him a home. I really want to rescue a horse. Gizmo is like Charlie, a second hand rescue. I got him off of a friend who got him from a lady that really abused him. Charlie is great though! I can't wait until winter is over. I bet he has a super silky nice coat underneath all that fur!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

lilkitty90 said:


> i know 60 inches is 16 hands and then just go from there so i can probably measure him with a tape measure as long as he isn't scared of it.


60 inches is 15 hh. 

He is a cutie. I really thought he was going to go after the dog at one point in the first video. Maybe that would teach his owners to keep him put up. Nothing I hate worse than a dog chasing and barking at my horses, because it's one short step away from nipping, then biting. 

Good luck with him. Hope his temperament stays nice and calm when he puts on some weight! He might get a bit feisty as he feels better. :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol apachie your right! 60 inches is 15hh my bad! lol

idk how he is around dogs but all of our horses are pretty good, and the dog is a weimeraner(sp?) so he is hunting breed but he is wonderful around the horses, he barks because he gets excited, and our other bay carmen plays with him. she'll run after him and buck and and then turn around and run away and he'll just run back after her happy as can be. and his owners know because he HAS been kicked and they sadly just don't care. i offered to take the dog off their hands and even offered to buy him and they said no. he does make a good trail dog. he always stays close and never fights with other dogs and *gasp!* doesn't bark at the horses so that's good at least. he only barks when they are in the pasture lol it's strange

i hope he keeps a nice temperment as well! and i really do think he'll have a nice and shiny coat this summer, i can't wait to see him!


----------

